# New to Rootzwiki



## jabales92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Now can anyone help me out with rooting my phone!?!?!?!?! I have a droid charge running gingerbread and that update that Verizon sent out to play with it remotely. I am wanting to root my phone to have it my way. I understand the effects of it not working and bricking my phone. Can anyone provide me the steps (simple) and all of the links I will need to do it?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. You're best bet would be to check out the stickied threads. They are always your best friend and usually noob friendly. Good luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jabales92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks and I will do some research just want to learn how to do it and since Verizon will not let me upgrade (unlimited data) and buy my phone outright I want to at least get the best out of my phone.


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

This is the guide I use if you're interested: http://www.chargeforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=8357

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## jabales92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Alright sounds good I am gonna have to play with it some. I am a little nervous about doing it. Is it worth doing???


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

jabales92 said:


> Alright sounds good I am gonna have to play with it some. I am a little nervous about doing it. Is it worth doing???


In my opinion yes..
And I was like you (nervous) but the great thing about the charge is that its very hard to brick..99% of the time even if you screw up.
You can fix it.
One key thing to remember when using Odin always select PDA ..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

+1, I definitely feel its worth doing.

Like cujo said, the device is very difficult to brick, so the risks are very low.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## jabales92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Alright. Anything good roms i need to flash or anything good features i need to learn?


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

There's really only two roms for the latest build. Tweaked 2.x and eclipse 2.0. Both are solid roms although eclipse doesn't seem to be supported anymore. I find eclipse a touch snapoier (due to the aosp apps he uses) while tweaked is more feature rich. But honestly either one will make you phone look and act like a new phone. Tweaked is my preference fwiw.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## jabales92 (Jul 25, 2012)

alright cool any where i need to know the download link to? and will it make the battery life last any longer


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Just read the friggin stickies.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

jabales92 said:


> alright cool any where i need to know the download link to? and will it make the battery life last any longer


not really sure what you are getting on battery life right now, but it should improve, as you are removing the VZW bloatware - which causes more drainage and hinders performance as well.


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

jabales92 said:


> alright cool any where i need to know the download link to? and will it make the battery life last any longer


Here's the link to tweaked: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/22664-[FP1H][Rom][Cwm][Odin]Tweaked-v2.2-UPDATED-06/26/12#entry612105

Nitro has his own site and you can find eclipse 2.0 here: http://www.eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?p=6535

+1 to jco. He's the guy to ask about battery life. But you should see some improvement in battery life but definite performance improvement.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## jabales92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Alright getting ready to attempt to root the charge wish me luck


----------



## jabales92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Root went well, now going to start over and see what tweaked has in store for me.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

jabales92 said:


> Root went well, now going to start over and see what tweaked has in store for me.


You're going to start liking your phone for one ..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## jabales92 (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL i already like it i took off titanium backup wanted money for full version found a free app just like it and does the same thing


----------



## jabales92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Now i installed the tweaked the older one because it said so.........how long does it usually take to boot up???????


----------



## jabales92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Uh yeah i think i bricked my phone. Can someone help please????!!!!!


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

Look up imnuts Odin packages on google

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki

EDIT: http://www.imnuts.org/odin-packages/ do this


----------

